# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  "تشکر" های بی مورد و گزارش ها و چند درخواست

## Inprise

1- به نظر میرسه برخی از کاربران به دلائلی که لااقل برای من مجهول هستن بصورت فله ای از کلید تشکر استفاده میکنن ؛ لااقل در دو مورد بعد از بررسی مشخص شد فرد مورد نظر وارد سایت شده و مثل تراکتور از بالا زده چهل تا مطلب رو به تشکراتش مزین کرده و رفته پی کارش و حتی گاهی از سوالها ! یا مطالب کاملا نامربوط هم تشکر شده . 

ما نمیتونیم برای تشکر کردن از یک فرد قاعده و قانون بگذاریم ، و تقدیر و تشکر از کسی که مطلب مفیدی مینویسه فقط برای ابراز قدردانی در نظر گرفته شده ، و البته برای صرف جوئی در پست های اضافی که فقط به منظور تشکر کردن ارسال میشدن . حالا اگر مقصود اصلی "تشکر" لوث بشه و غیر از اون ، با انگیزه های مختلف عده ای با این مسئله شوخی کنن یا مسخره اش کنن آخر الامر فقط قدردانی کردن از افرادی که یه مطلب خوبی مینویسن ضایع میشه ، که اصلا چیز خوبی نیست .

بنابراین از همه دوستان درخواست میکنم لطفا از کلید تشکر به "درست"ی استفاده کنن . اگر بعد از این مطلب متوجه بشیم که عده ای این درخواست را نادیده گرفتن طبیعتا باهاشون برخورد میشه

2- لطفا اگر مطلب نامربوط ، ناصحیح ، غیر فنی ، بی ارزش ، یا کل کل و دعوا و گیر بیخود و توهین و ... و هر چیز دیگری که به نظرتون نامناسب رسید در یک بحث مشاهده شد فقط و فقط از کلید گزارش به مدیر استفاده کنید . موقع گزارش دادن میتونید نظرتون و دلیل گزارش رو هم توضیح بدین .

3- کسی مجبور نیست حتما حضورش را به بقیه اثبات کنه ؛ سعی کنید فقط و فقط وقتی مطلبی رو بنویسید که جواب یا تذکر یا اشاره شما حتما مفید و حاوی اطلاعات فنی یا تجربه باشه . 

نمونه :



> سوال : آقا کسی میتونه بگه من چه جوری میتونم png رو تو برنامم ادیت کنم ؟
> جواب : والا من قبلا یه کامپوننت داشتم حالا بذار میگردم ببینم چی میشه ....قربون داداش...


سایت برنامه نویس سایت بزرگ و شلوغی است و اگر روی نوشته ها نظارت و مدیریت نباشه خیلی زود میتونه به حجم بزرگی از چرت و پرت تبدیل بشه که سالی یکبار برای نگهداری از اونها در سرور اختصاصی پول پرداخت بشه و جستجوها به نتایج مفید نرسن و ...
این خیلی مهم است که کاربران سایت سعی کنند اولا مطلب غیر ضروری و بی ربط یا فاقد محتوای فنی ننویسند و ثانیا اگر مطالبی از این دست دیدن گزارش بدن که حذف بشه . با لحاظ این نکات و مختصر در عین حال مفید نگه داشتن سایت ، همه کاربران سایت منتفع میشن ، چه حالا چه آینده .

مرسی

----------

